# I need info on bone cancer



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

When Dakota got cancer she got acupuncture. It seemed to make her feel better and more lively. She also went on herbal med that seemed to help as well. I don't know if their is a pet acupuncturist in your are but it is a good idea to look into one. Dakota didn't have bone cancer so I'm not quite sure how that would be different for her than your pup. i'm not quite sure about a grain free diet but I've heard good things about it. I am sorry for this hard time you have to go through! Good luck! Keep strong!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out the links in this post for possible clinical trials in your area:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/79845-clinical-trials-canine-cancer-link.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newlife*

Newlife

I am so very sorry to hear about your baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------

